# fatherhood



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

it's now been a month since my son was born and I thought i'd give an update. so far, so good. Cary has gained about a pound a week since birth, so he's now pushing 12 lbs and has already outgrown his newborn onesies. on the one hand, the sleep deprivation, the poopy diapers and the occasional bout of screaming are enough to make you pull your hair out, BUT, I wouldn't trade it for anything. it's pretty cool seeing your own flesh and blood grow up and develop his own personality. I already feel like a pro -- i've been peed on, pooped on and spit up on. last night was my proudest achievement....getting him to sleep for 5 hrs straight. But, he slept on my chest the whole time so I didn't get much sleep myself. He usually wakes up every 2 hrs or so screaming to be fed or have his diaper changed, so 5 hrs of sleep uninterupted is a miracle.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Congratulations! All this will be a blurry, distorted memory in just a few months. It gets to be a lot more fun around 6 mos. And then it gets rough again around 12-15 mos, IIRC. Then it gets better. And then 3yo sucks ("terrible twos" is a total misnomer - 2 is great, 3 is bad). And then it gets AWESOME! My daughter just turned 5 years old a month ago; I could happily have had a 4 year old forever, and 5 is proving brilliant as well.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Enjoy the experience...it all passes way too quickly! But then there are always the grandchildren to look forward to? You do indeed have a very handsome son, gaseousclay!


----------



## jbarwick (Nov 17, 2012)

Congrats and enjoy! We are currently planning a wedding and I am sure kids are not too far behind that! Sounds exciting.


----------



## yen157 (Feb 16, 2012)

CuffDaddy said:


> And then 3yo sucks ("terrible twos" is a total misnomer - 2 is great, 3 is bad). And then it gets AWESOME!


I really hope so. My wife and I are at the end of our ropes with our 3yr old (4 in August). He went from being the easiest baby we could imagine, to the most delightful toddler, to wild and obnoxious. My wife is often left in tears and we both wonder and hope when and if it will ever end, or we're going to be raising a "problem child" until college.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

What a guy!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Congratulations.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

yen157 said:


> I really hope so. My wife and I are at the end of our ropes with our 3yr old (4 in August). He went from being the easiest baby we could imagine, to the most delightful toddler, to wild and obnoxious.


Yep, that pretty much tracks my experience (although yours sounds just a bit worse). The corner got turned right around the birthday. One night, my wife and I looked at each other and said, "Is it just me, or has it been about two weeks since the last awful tantrum?" However, I have a daughter... the wildness may persist with a boy until he hits 28-30!


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

here's Cary at just over 2 months and he's changed quite a bit. He's doubled his weight since birth and the doctor said he's in the 99th percentile. In other words, he's a big boy. I've had the last 2 weeks off and it's been fun. He's just now starting to recognize us (and the relatives) and smiles a lot. He also just got his shots last week which was hard to watch - he competely lost it and turned beet red because he was so upset. So far so good :cool2:


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Congratulations Gaseousclay.

By the way, the best product to clean spit up on clothes (or bibs), although expensive, works quite well: Vodka. No kidding.

Also, since they change clothing size so often, it's a great way to get acquainted with thrifting. Pajamas and onesies are usually plentiful. Which also give a reason to dad to roam about and look at shoes, suits and shirts.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I waited until my late 30's to become a father. Now, my daughter turned four years young earlier this month. She is already a veteran of cruise ships, airplanes, trains, and, after this past weekend, hot air balloons. She loves thrills and has an unquenchable desire to learn how everything works. CuffDaddy is so right... I can't speak for the future. But, I would be happy to keep her at 4 forever. It's just the right combination of inquisitiveness, zaniness, and wonder. Congratulations, Gaseousclay... This is just the beginning of a delightfully arduous journey.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

He's So Cute.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Also, since they change clothing size so often, it's a great way to get acquainted with thrifting. Pajamas and onesies are usually plentiful. Which also give a reason to dad to roam about and look at shoes, suits and shirts.


we thrift his clothes, or get them at garage sales, otherwise, everything is gifted to us. We scored a ton of clothing last weekend at our neighborhood garage sale. .50 cents per item for onesies, pants, shirts, etc. he's now got bags of clothing in his nursery that have all been sorted. We refuse to pay full price for baby clothes because they're not very economical


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

thought you guys might enjoy this. Today was dress up day at Cary's daycare and my wife threw this outfit on him. All he needs is a monocle and top hat and he'd look just like Mr. Monopoly


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. At once both handsome and distinguished! Absolutely marvelous, but you should have posted it in the WAYWT thread in the Fashion Foorum.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Congratulations. I was 37 when my first son was born and 42 when my second son was born.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

gaseousclay said:


> thought you guys might enjoy this. Today was dress up day at Cary's daycare and my wife threw this outfit on him. All he needs is a monocle and top hat and he'd look just like Mr. Monopoly


He looks handsome.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Cary in his new/used bouncer


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

gaseousclay said:


> Cary in his new/used bouncer


He looks so cute.


----------

